# Does anyone else shake?



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

I shake like I have Parkinsons sometimes. It isn't connected at all with sugar, caffeine, or being hungry, I just start shaking. It got so bad a couple of nights ago that I couldn't even feed myself! I laughed it off so as not to scare the kids, but it really frightened me! My Doc just says "That's Fibro." Which is what he says when I complain about all the pain, and not sleeping. I tried to get a referral to another Doc, but my general doctor said "No, he's right. You have to learn to live with it." So do any of you get the shakes, or are they nuts?Laurie


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Yes, I shake. In fact, I was going to ask this question the other day. I get it when the muscles are very tired out and weak, or when I'm having a hypoglycemia attack or a hypotension attack. I also shake when I've been lying down - not sure if this is a postural hypotension thing or what. Laurie, was your pad episode of the shakes after you had done a lot of physical activity, i.e. might it have been because your muscles were weak and tired?


----------



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

Susan, No, but it was toward the end of the day, which for me is enough exercise to make me tired. I guess if it isn't just me I can't be too worried.Laurie


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I shake too. I always figured it was normal, and everybody shook, but when I first went to the neurologist, she said "Did you know you have a tremor?" And I said, "Huh, I thought everyone did that!"







So, add one more tally to the "shake" column!


----------



## hchoneybee (May 31, 2003)

It could be possible that you might have dystonia, a movement disorder, that is a malfunction of the nerves controling voluntary movement. Cervical Dystonia (also referred to as Spasmodic Torticollis) which I also have, causes muscle spasms in the muscles that control movement of the head & neck. The symptoms vary widely. My particular case pulls my head to the left unless I make a specific effort to look straight ahead. It's almost like the effort it would take to look over your right shoulder, just to look straight ahead like "normal" people. Some people with this disorder shake, their heads constantly shake "no" and they have no control over it. There are a few people who post on that BB who also have fibromyalgia (I'm one of those "lucky" ones). I hope your doctors pay more attention to this shaking you mentioned. My sister also has fibromyalgia and she's never mentioned any shaking. Pain, yes. Fatigue, yes. Shaking, no. I would encourage you to try again to get another opinion. Just because we have one condition that makes us feel lousy, that doesn't mean it's not possible that there's another one lurking there in our bodies waiting to do its dirty work.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Yes, add me to the tally







I start shaking when I have overdone it physically or if I get a sugar low... if its any consolation last night at work I threw beer everywhere when my hand wouldnt stop shaking...poor customers thought that they had upset me







If your concerned about it I would push your doctor to investigate it a little further


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

I get the shakes at times too , if I have to use pain medication for my Neurofibromatosis tumor pain.Medication causes my nerves to Fire off and makes my limbs jerk for afew minutes.I have chronic fatigue syndrome and Fibromyalgia , along with my Neurofibromatosis , acid reflux , and IBS.Plus I get BAD Anxiety Attacks too.Those make me sweat , shake , pace the floor , can't breathe , feel like I am going to die.Makes for a damm miserable life.ALWAYS being SICK*


----------

